# MyLink Tune Select Alerts: great for alerting song is almost over



## Wirthy (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a few Tune Select alerts setup to alert me when specific artists are playing on XM. While it does work, the alert doesn't display until the song is nearly half over. I don't expect the alert to display immediately when a song begins, but I am not exaggerating... by the time I see the alert, a minute or more of the song is over.

is this everyone's experience?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if MyLInk is using a thrid party source, like DogStarRadio, to scan schedules and the reponse time is simply that slow.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wirthy said:


> I have a few Tune Select alerts setup to alert me when specific artists are playing on XM. While it does work, the alert doesn't display until the song is nearly half over. I don't expect the alert to display immediately when a song begins, but I am not exaggerating... by the time I see the alert, a minute or more of the song is over.
> 
> is this everyone's experience?


Yes, that agrees with my experience. "Walking in Memphis" and "Fast Car" are almost half over before I'm alerted.


----------

